# Fisher 1860AW... New Boat -- New Construction



## russ010 (Sep 3, 2012)

Well it's been a while, but I got the itch again to do another modification. I've fished out of my Xpress 1546 for a few years now, but it's time for an upgrade - and I mean a big jump to an all welded 1860. I'll take better pics when the sun comes out, but these should do for now. This is a 2004 Fisher 1860, and looks like it just came off the show room floor. The owner said he had it out on the water maybe 10 times since he bought it for fishing in Hilton Head on vacation. The motor is a 2006 Mercury 9.9 4 stroke Big Foot Motor - with maybe 10 hours on it. He still had all the receipts for boat, motor, trailer and the aluminum floor and side walls. These pictures just don't do justice for how big this boat actually is... the room inside the boat is unreal. I'm planning on an all aluminum construction - but I may have arthritis by the time I'm through with all the riveting. I think it's time for a pneumatic rivet gun


----------



## V8_TITAN (Sep 3, 2012)

looks great, I wish I could get something like that.. I dont have any clue where I could just get the hull since they arent common down here..I dont want to spend 15k for a (huge) jon boat.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 3, 2012)

You better get a bigger motor! I would put at least a 40 on that beast


----------



## Zum (Sep 3, 2012)

Are you planing the all electric route?
Clean,blank canvas for sure,nice find.


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 3, 2012)

Russ you'll love that boat, 1860 is the way to go for what we do. I love mine.


----------



## russ010 (Sep 3, 2012)

Zum said:


> Are you planing the all electric route?
> Clean,blank canvas for sure,nice find.



Yep.. electric for the majority... BUT - last year I fished a few bass boat tournies out of my 1546 and didn't do too bad so I'll probably do that again this winter. We also have a few lakes on our trail where we can use gas motors. 

I've got an Atlas Tilt & Trim jack plate to put on it... 

Here's the plan we have so far. 

1. Ordered Minn Kota Fortrex 101 today.. on backorder (through Tacklewarehouse) with 15% off for Labor Day... lowest price I could find
2. Have Minn Kota Rip Tide 101 for back
3. Paint... going to go with Petit Easy Poxy again. The paint looks fine on there now, but I noticed it's starting to get chalky and anywhere you touch it, it leaves your hand prints... Burgandy is probably going to be the primary color with black lettering and also paint trailer black. 
4. Convert my 150qt cooler back into a livewell. This time I'll take the top of and deck over the top. I'll use 1/4" plexiglass inside and cut a hole in the top so that when we open the doors, the fish don't come flying out. By the way - If your cull balls don't have floats on them, get some that do... when a fish jumps out of your livewell back into the water (it's happened to me twice this year..), he can only stay down so long before that float wears him out and he floats back up to the top....
5. LEDs on brakelights... probably going to light this boat up even more with all of the Bluewater LEDs I have laying around

As far as a layout... 
1. Rod lockers on both sides.. both sides will be over 8' long
2. Extend Front deck back between 3-4'
3. Extend Rear deck forward 4' --- this will leave us about a 2' gap or so in the middle 
4. Storage all over the place... and this time I will make everything accessible


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 3, 2012)

Im ready to watch this! Im adventually wanting to get a 1860. opcorn:


----------



## Talons (Sep 3, 2012)

I must say, I am envious!

Nice boat!

Can't wait to see what you do and how you do it!

Talons


----------



## russ010 (Sep 3, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Im ready to watch this! Im adventually wanting to get a 1860. opcorn:



I went from a 1232... to a 1236... to a 1546... and now an 1860... next step is fiberglass, BUT - I have a feeling I will always stay in a tin can.. this one will take up to a 75hp - but my actual "want" is an Xpress X21 with a 250HP.. as Tim "the tooman" Taylor would say "roh roh rooohh roh rooohh"


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 3, 2012)

Nothin says you cant have two boats! :LOL2:


----------



## russ010 (Sep 3, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Nothin says you cant have two boats! :LOL2:



umm.. yea I do and she's sitting right beside me! it's time for the 1546 to go


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice boat Russ =D> =D> =D>


----------



## russ010 (Sep 4, 2012)

Little update... so far, here is all the new stuff going on the boat

1. Minn Kota Fortrex 101 bow mount foot control
2. 3 - Odyssey 34M-PC1500ST TROLLING Thunder Marine Dual Purpose Battery for front TM
3. 2 - NOCO GEN3 Genius Black 12-36V 3-Bank 30A On-Board Battery Charger (these are by far the best chargers I've ever used. I've got a 2 bank charger now that I've been using that will now go to the electronics battery)
4. JENSEN JMS2212 AM/FM/USB/iPod/SIRIUS w/Weatherband... I've got an older model, but it's time to upgrade. Sirius Satellite is the only way to go (get the lifetime subscription for like $300-400, it will pay for itself)
5. Z-Launch Watercraft Launch Cord -- this is for when I'm fishing by myself. No more getting wet
6. BoatBuckle Retractable Transom Tie-Down
7. Comfortroll recessed foot pedal for TM
8. Petit Easy Poxy paint for boat - Burgundy to match my truck
9. Herculiner for the trailer (someone gave me a gallon a few years ago and I never used it) - scratched this idea...
10. 2 of Marine Grade Cigarette Lighter Socket


----------



## Zum (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry for laughing abit,when I heard acouple fish went free...it's only because I know your pain,hope it didn't cost you to much.I've also threw out my 5th fish before,thinking I had another
Anyways,googled that launch cord,for me I think I like a rope better,only because it would seem I would have more control on where to steer my boat before it gets to shore.
Does anyone on that electric tour use a electric outboard style motor.I've seen a few on youtube and some seem to really fly,are they legal for your tournaments?


----------



## russ010 (Sep 4, 2012)

Zum - on the fish that got away, luckily we had the cull balls on them and after a few minutes they came back up and we just netted them up, so we didn't lose any fish

As for the electric motors, none of the guys in my club have them... but I've fished against other clubs that had them. In that particular tournament, I had a 71 on the front, and 2 - 82s on the back. The guy I was following had a 3.5hp Briggs & Stratton. He ran that, and I was side by side with him for a good bit. He did pull away from me after about 200 yards, but he didn't run away from me. 

Now there was another guy there with a Ray electric outboard... He literally left everybody sitting still and was half way down the lake before I was done taking a sip of Mountain Dew

The clubs south of Atlanta are putting on a tournament where the winner will get a Parsun (I think that's how you spell it)... but not sure. It's hard for me to drop that kind of cash on an electric motor when I could go out and buy a gas for the same price. But at the same time - the electric lakes we fish, I'm not worried about speed... no one fishes as deep as I do most times


----------



## Troutman3000 (Sep 12, 2012)

Glad I stopped by over here. This one should be good.


----------



## russ010 (Sep 12, 2012)

everything is pretty much ordered... waiting on good weather so that I can sand it down and start painting. By the time that is done, hopefully I'll have all the aluminum angle, square and aluminum sheets in from ordering. 

But... I've got an anniversary this weekend, a tournament the next weekend... but maybe I can play hooky a few days the following week and get it taken care of.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Sep 12, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Nothin says you cant have two boats! :LOL2:




haha... except for my fiance!!!!


----------



## russ010 (Sep 28, 2012)

Finally was able to get the boat out a little and do a little cleaning.. then again, all I've done so far is take out the aluminum floor and side kit that had been installed. It's amazing how much room this actually took up. I think I'm going to be using this floor and sidewalls as part of the decking... it's definitely strong and thick enough for it. More to come later.

Right now I'm trying to figure out if I want to paint it first before modding, or wait and paint just before I install the deck lids with the carpet on it. Right now, I'm leaning towards the end only because as tall as this boat is, I'm sure I'll hit it with something getting in and out and make some blemishes. 

Anyways, here's some boat porn for you guys.... dressed - then undressed


----------



## Brine (Sep 28, 2012)

Congrats on the rig man. That's a beast for sure. 

I'm giggling looking at how deep it is. The 9.9 looks to be in great condition too. 

Boat envy 8)


----------



## russ010 (Sep 28, 2012)

Brine said:


> Congrats on the rig man. That's a beast for sure.
> 
> I'm giggling looking at how deep it is. The 9.9 looks to be in great condition too.
> 
> Boat envy 8)



The 9.9 is brand new basically... we used it last weekend at our North Georgia Brawl on the Xpress (which is now on craigslist)... we topped out at 8mph, but it's a long shaft and that boat calls for a short shaft. Hopefully it will do a little better on a jack plate, but that's just going to be for restricted lakes and lakes where it's idle speed only.


----------



## Brine (Sep 28, 2012)

Sounds good. 

Let me know if you decide to sell it (the 9.9). I'm looking for one.


----------



## Scott1298 (Sep 28, 2012)

To quote the esteemed Homer Simpson "AaggaGGhGhghGhGhghhhh"!


----------



## Talons (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice big rig!


----------



## russ010 (Sep 29, 2012)

I've been thinking.... I think this "Fisher" is about to become a "Ranger"... just gotta get the decals made :lol:


----------



## Badbagger (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice find, just started to look around for a project boat like that. Started to look around on CL here today from the local Tallahassee area to down south and up towards Atlanta.

That's where I found my present boat below. We're adding ONE more boat for use on the shallow flats and keeping the G3 purty so when we sell her to move on up in a year or so, she'll still look like new. Just added the t-top this summer and NOT a fun project to do it RIGHT.

BB


----------



## Talons (Oct 3, 2012)

That was a big job!

Talons


----------



## russ010 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow... that is a BIG G3!!



Badbagger said:


> Nice find, just started to look around for a project boat like that. Started to look around on CL here today from the local Tallahassee area to down south and up towards Atlanta.
> 
> That's where I found my present boat below. We're adding ONE more boat for use on the shallow flats and keeping the G3 purty so when we sell her to move on up in a year or so, she'll still look like new. Just added the t-top this summer and NOT a fun project to do it RIGHT.
> 
> BB


----------



## JonBoatfever (Oct 11, 2012)

Looking forward to watching this build!


----------



## russ010 (Nov 11, 2012)

Construction has finally begun!!! and I left the camera in the garage, so have to wait til tomorrow to see progress.

Got about 210' of 1" tube, and 125' of 1" angle... once the framing is done, I'll probably get Dawson (bassboy1) to go ahead and build the lids for me. Everything will be carpeted as well.

I did get him to take the Custom livewell Fishmate Pro had made for me - and he customized it even more. I know he would have rather started from scratch instead of adding on to this livewell, but he really did an awesome job. I wanted to put the pump in the bottom so that I could use it as a double for recirculation and pump out. There are more angles on this thing than I would ever want to mess with, but he had it completed in no time. 

Pods are coming out - along with the hundreds of pounds of the expanding foam. If you have never taken this stuff out - you'll figure out quick that it's no joke. It's in there to stay - along with asorb every bit of water that it can possibly come in contact with. 4 hours, and 3 heavy duty trash bags full of water soaked foam - one pod is finally done.

More tomorrow


----------



## JonBoatfever (Nov 22, 2012)

sounds like a project! Keep us updated!


----------



## T Man (Nov 26, 2012)

russ010 said:


> The 9.9 is brand new basically... we used it last weekend at our North Georgia Brawl on the Xpress (which is now on craigslist)... we topped out at 8mph, but it's a long shaft and that boat calls for a short shaft. Hopefully it will do a little better on a jack plate, but that's just going to be for restricted lakes and lakes where it's idle speed only.



The Big Foot motors were designed with lower gearing to push pontoon boats. A 9.9 Bigfoot will always be slower than a 9.9 even with the same pitch prop on it. You said you weren't concerned with speed, and that is a personal preference, however, I like to have the ability to run fast if I have to. We were out on Grand Lake in Oklahoma setting limb lines when we saw a storm brew up in the distance. Had I not been able to run fast to get back to the dock we would have been in trouble. Its always nice to have it and not need it, rather than not have it and be in trouble.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 26, 2012)

I agree... but that's why I usually have the 20hp motor on the boat if I want speed. 

The 9.9 is for 10hp restricted lakes or idle speed only lakes.

I just realized I haven't uploaded any pics with progress... looks like I have some work to do tonight


----------



## russ010 (Dec 11, 2012)

the boat is coming along - and sorry for no pics... I ended up giving it to bassboy1 to do the back deck and rod lockers/middle storage area for me. With all that is going on in my life right now, I really don't have time to do it. 

I looked at it last night and holy crap this thing is going to have some storage - and every bit of the boat is accessible by lids except for about 2 feet of the rod locker which I can reach under if need be.

Dawson may post some pics, but I'm going to wait a little bit until I get it back from him later on this week or next. I'm in no hurry, but once I get it back from him I'll have to get my rear in gear to carpet it and finish up the front deck & wiring.

I have got to get out on the water... I'm going through withdrawals


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 12, 2012)

Are you gonna put some orange and blue camo on that boat as well haha...just kiddin bud

Nice lookin boat you got their! Big and wide as all get out!


----------



## simbelle (Dec 12, 2012)

Had a 101 Rip Tide on my 19' center console; boat had an 8' beam and wieghted over 2500 lbs and that TM would pull it around at 8mph; Could hold my ground and make way in the Jetty aginst a ripping outgoing tide. I love that motor, heck I loved that boat!


----------



## russ010 (Dec 12, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> Are you gonna put some orange and blue camo on that boat as well haha...just kiddin bud
> 
> Nice lookin boat you got their! Big and wide as all get out!




I seriously thought about doing orange and blue camo similar to what Brine did to his boat... but I don't have the time. I think I'm going to paint the bottom black, and the top portion and inside in maroon... I keep seeing these new Ranger boats out, and that's similar to what I've layed out for this boat - but I'm still going to put Ranger stickers on it


----------



## russ010 (Dec 12, 2012)

simbelle said:


> Had a 101 Rip Tide on my 19' center console; boat had an 8' beam and wieghted over 2500 lbs and that TM would pull it around at 8mph; Could hold my ground and make way in the Jetty aginst a ripping outgoing tide. I love that motor, heck I loved that boat!




well... I hope these 2 motors will be enough for our electric only. I'm not going to put more electric motors on the back with that jack plate. I think what I'm eventually going to do is get a "real" electric outboard - but that will be a little ways down the road. I want to get a 35-40 tiller steer as well


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 12, 2012)

simbelle said:


> Had a 101 Rip Tide on my 19' center console; boat had an 8' beam and wieghted over 2500 lbs and that TM would pull it around at 8mph; Could hold my ground and make way in the Jetty aginst a ripping outgoing tide. I love that motor, heck I loved that boat!


Wow, thats a stout motor, my 109 will move my boat around about 4.5.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 12, 2012)

russ010 said:


> simbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Had a 101 Rip Tide on my 19' center console; boat had an 8' beam and wieghted over 2500 lbs and that TM would pull it around at 8mph; Could hold my ground and make way in the Jetty aginst a ripping outgoing tide. I love that motor, heck I loved that boat!
> ...


My plan as well, a ray would move them nicely, trying to maybe buy a pallet of them agm batterys, need a bunch for them big motors.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 12, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > simbelle said:
> ...



Right now I have all 7 batteries in the back of the boat, lined in the center going towards the bow. I have 3 Odyssey Trolling Thunder for the 101 Fortrex, and then 3 of the MK Batteries (found in motorized wheelchairs) for the 101 on the back. If I can get to 5mph, I'll be happy. Not sure what the hull speed is, but that's a lot of boat so hopefully it's hull speed is around 6mph


----------



## russ010 (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, I had a lot more written down and all the images included... but it seems I can't just post straight from Photobucket anymore and it automatically resize for me -- and I can't download PIXresizer to this work computer... so here are some pics just to show what's going on.

And all thanks to bassboy1 custom fabrication (he pretty much took what I told him I wanted and created it for me. Nothing I would have done different with what he came up with. Great communication and I couldn't be happier. Dawson, you've got some skills is all that I can say.

Here's where we are right now...
12 total compartments:
6 in the transom on the port and star board sides for storage. One will be dedicated to elctronics (3 Genius Noco Battery Chargers, Structure Scan, and who knows what else...
1 huge center transom for 7 AGM batteries (3 for Transom TM, 3 for Bow TM, and 1 for accessories)
1 center hatch behind the livewell so that I can get to all of the livewell plumbing
2 - 8' rod lockers
2 - for storage of cooler (closest to front deck) and then another for all the Plano boxes holding my baits

Here is the transom










Rod Lockers...


----------



## bigwave (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow Russ, that thing is already looking sweet. So I have to ask.....how much would that cost to do what he has done for you? I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 17, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Wow Russ, that thing is already looking sweet. So I have to ask.....how much would that cost to do what he has done for you? I can't wait to see the finished product.



It's hard to put a price on anything like this because it really goes boat by boat in my opinion. Alot of what he is doing for me is custom because I want to be able to access nearly every bit of the boat, so the majority of the money is in the material - and for some reason, aluminum is spiking in price. I only wanted a few of the bins to be waterproof because I already know what I want in them, so the rest didn't have to have as much work done besides bending. I'm not even sure what is in it as far as sheet count - but you can figure anywhere between $250-300 for the sheets being used. Actually - I don't even know what he's used up so far. I will let Dawson say how many sheets of .090 and 1/8" he's used. My guess, total cost for material will be in the range of $1200-1500. 

This boat has got a lot of hours in it, and I've been with him for a lot of it so I know now what a PITA it can be when nothing is square to work with. I trust Dawson a lot more than I do anybody else because I've known him for years and have seen nearly all of the work he's done on boats (a lot more than you'll ever see him post about). I wouldn't have a problem just giving the boat to him and letting him do his own design, but I've fished enough tournaments over the years to know exactly the setup I want. I just told him how I wanted it, did some rough sketches and let him work his magic. We're not cutting any corners, so who knows how many hours we've logged into this thing.

If I had the time to do it myself, it would not have looked as quite as nice as it does now. I had it framed out (to an extent) before I gave it to him with angle and square tube, and just told him to take out the material I had put in and just bend the sheets. Reason being is because I don't have to worry about re-bucking rivets a few years down the road.


----------



## bigwave (Dec 17, 2012)

Well I have to say that I understand the whole custom thing......you get what you pay for. I was just curious to a ball park figure, which I figured would be at least 1500, I know how much the aluminum cost. I think I have over 300 bucks in tubing alone on my boat. It is really looking good. =D> =D>


----------



## russ010 (Dec 17, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Well I have to say that I understand the whole custom thing......you get what you pay for. I was just curious to a ball park figure, which I figured would be at least 1500, I know how much the aluminum cost. I think I have over 300 bucks in tubing alone on my boat. It is really looking good. =D> =D>



lol, I had already bought 10 sticks of 1x1 tube at 21' long, and I have 5 sticks of 1x1 angle that are 24' long... I think I'll have some leftover


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 17, 2012)

Dawson does some incredible work. 

The build is looking great!


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 17, 2012)

> I'm not even sure what is in it as far as sheet count - but you can figure anywhere between $250-300 for the sheets being used. Actually - I don't even know what he's used up so far. I will let Dawson say how many sheets of .090 and 1/8" he's used. My guess, total cost for material will be in the range of $1200-1500.



Bigwave, the BOM (bill of material) on Russ's boat was as follows:

.090
5x10 - 1.75 sheets
4x8 - 1 sheet

.125
5x10 - 1.75 sheets

.063
5x10 - .375 sheet

1x1x.125 angle
25' - 1 stick

I'm not going to publish any material prices, as I'm expecting an increase upon the first of the year (but hope I'm wrong, seeing as we had a significant one fairly recently) and they'll no long be relevant. I will say, however, that unless Russ was factoring in the 15 sticks of angle/tube he previously bought that aren't getting used, the materials cost will be a significant amount less than the 1500 he mentioned.


----------



## Jr Branham (Dec 17, 2012)

Dawson,
I'm curious, where was the .063 used in this build??

jr


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Jr Branham said:


> Dawson,
> I'm curious, where was the .063 used in this build??
> 
> jr



Drop in box for the tackle trays.


----------



## bigwave (Dec 18, 2012)

I understand the way the market fluctuates with metal, we by stainless and galvanized cable all the time. I am truly amazed at what you bass guys do with your rigs. I was also curious to what kind of brake you use to bend all the lids and such. I saw one that PSG-1 made with a bottle jack I think. In your opinion how could I make simple bends in sheet aluminum in my garage and how do I do it. I have some ideas for my next build and would like to try my hand at sheet aluminum. The boat looks great so far Bassboy.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 18, 2012)

This is the brake I use. Chicago Dreis and Krump BPO 612-6. Capable of bending 6' of .125 (or 12 gauge steel), and pans (hatch lids) up to 6 inches deep. Weighs well over 2500 pounds. My machine is about 30 years old, and I'm not going to say how many thousands I paid for it, but it was an excellent price. 

If all you are doing is making straight bends, something like PSG made could be handy (and if you already have a bearing press, there are a handful of shorter brakes made to slide into those), but if you need to start making pans, boxes, etc, cheap and easy get thrown out the window.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's more pics resized....


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks good russ, from my experience, u may regret battery placement, yours is a flat bottom tho correct? I tried against the deck in mine with all 4, 400lbs. Didn't work! Glad to see high quality work, I'm still puzzled about mine.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 18, 2012)

O ya, yours makes me wanna do another 1!


----------



## russ010 (Dec 18, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> Looks good russ, from my experience, u may regret battery placement, yours is a flat bottom tho correct?



No... it's a mod-v ... I think it's exactly like yours - just the front deck is a little wider or something. I know there's a few differences between the two from when I saw yours that morning at Lathem, I just don't remember what was a little different. 

I'll have 7 batteries back there... so I'll have about 350 pounds in battery weight


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 18, 2012)

I originally had mine against the front deck, when i stood up there the transom was 8" above the water, and my 15 wouldn't pick the bow enuff, it just plowed, i moved them back 24" and found the sweet spot, when we modded it i split the difference, 2 against the deck 2 in the rear bench, now i wish i had another 100lbs on the front. With 2 people its close, i just need more hp, with electric only i gain 3/10ths if the rear guy sits on the tackle box right behind me. I thought the batteries were in front on yours you should be pretty good. All my batteries weigh a 100 lbs each, i was debating adding 2 more but likely wont. No more modding to mine, if i get a hair up my bung, ill just build an entire boat. No more length just width


----------



## russ010 (Dec 20, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> I originally had mine against the front deck, when i stood up there the transom was 8" above the water, and my 15 wouldn't pick the bow enuff, it just plowed, i moved them back 24" and found the sweet spot, when we modded it i split the difference, 2 against the deck 2 in the rear bench, now i wish i had another 100lbs on the front. With 2 people its close, i just need more hp, with electric only i gain 3/10ths if the rear guy sits on the tackle box right behind me. I thought the batteries were in front on yours you should be pretty good. All my batteries weigh a 100 lbs each, i was debating adding 2 more but likely wont. No more modding to mine, if i get a hair up my bung, ill just build an entire boat. No more length just width




isn't the next step up a 2072?? or for me it would be fiberglass with a 250-300hp on the back :lol:


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya fiberglass would be the next best thing, 18/72 build from the ground up would be sweet, i really wanna build a whole boat, dunno that i ever will tho.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 27, 2012)

just got back from Dawson's... man do I have some work ahead of me. 

I've got to wire and carpet it - then attach the hinges -- on 12 lids. But this is what I asked for, so I'll complain until it's done!

The lids are just sitting there, they look like the don't fit, but they haven't been hinged or carpeted yet - and the carpet I have is some think stuff. I'm pretty sure it's thicker than 20oz carpet. 

These are in no particular order - I just went out and started snapping pictures. It's 35* outside right now, and I think I'll stay by the fire the rest of tonight and figure out how I'm actually going to mount and wire everything.


























Open area in the middle - it's pretty close to 4' x 4'





These are HUGE storage compartments. The one closest to the bottom has a waterproof drop in - something I highly recommend. I think I could get in a fetal position and hide in there if I wanted too... 





Here's the drop in..





Here's the upper compartment which is open to the floor and the hatch underneath the front deck - underneath the front deck is where I'm going to put a junction block and distribution block for the electronics and other electrical items that will be up in the bow of the boat.





8' rod lockers on each side with 6' lids. Most of my rods are 7-7'6".










inside shot of rod locker





Here is the rear deck storage area - all accessible by hatches exept for about 18" in the middle closest to the bottom of the picture.
All hatches will open towards the gunwale except for the lower right lid. This is where I'm mounting 3 battery chargers, HDS Structure Scan and I dunno what else. this will open into the boat because of the side it will be in and I want to have easy access to just plug up and go.





And the CMC PT-35 hydraulic tilt/trim jack plate


----------



## Broncoxlt (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice man. making me miss my boat already.


----------



## Badbagger (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks GREAT... that's some awesome tin work.


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks Good Russ, =D> 
What are you powering her with?


----------



## russ010 (Dec 31, 2012)

Country Dave said:


> Looks Good Russ, =D>
> What are you powering her with?




lol, waaaay underpowered.

This boat is really too big for what I'm doing. I fish mostly electric only reservoirs, and I run a jon boat trail. For the electric lakes, I'll have a Minn Kota Fortrex 101 on the bow, and a Minn Kota Rip Tide 101 on the rear.

When I put it in gas lakes I have 2 motors... when I bought it, it came with a 2006 Mercury Big Foot 9.9 4-stroke (which I'll still use for restricted hp lakes and idle speed only lakes. I also have a (seemingly brand new) 72 Johnson 20hp Sea Horse.

I have no idea what kind of mph I'll be getting.. heck, I haven't even put the boat in the water yet. Right now I'm trying to get it all done before Jan 26 which is when our first tournament of the season is. If I don't have it ready by then, I guess we'll be fishing out of my partners Ranger which we converted to all electric.


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok got cha. 

We have some no motor zones where I like fish to and you can’t even enter them if you have a gas motor on your boat. Other ones you can run the channel with your gas motor but it has to be tilted up and you can only push poll or run the troly when you hit the flats. 
Nice work the build looks great.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yea, most of our reservoirs are drinking water, so no gas motors or tanks...

which actually got me thinking about the placement of my gas tank. The middle compartment at the back is where I am going to have 7 batteries - along with my gas tank. I'm thinking now I might either want to put my batteries in the rear storage compartments, or maybe even the gas tank in one of the rear storage compartments. I'd hate to be out there and one of the batteries arc and me go KABOOM!


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 31, 2012)

russ010 said:


> Yea, most of our reservoirs are drinking water, so no gas motors or tanks...
> 
> which actually got me thinking about the placement of my gas tank. The middle compartment at the back is where I am going to have 7 batteries - along with my gas tank. I'm thinking now I might either want to put my batteries in the rear storage compartments, or maybe even the gas tank in one of the rear storage compartments. I'd hate to be out there and one of the batteries arc and me go KABOOM!



Wow seven batters, that’s got to be like 300 pounds, a hundred pounds less than my 115 Yamaha. I think I would also be concerned about weight placement. I decided to move my fuel cell in front of the bench. Trying to keep weight of the rear. With the float pods, trolling motor and t/motor battery up front I think I’ll be good.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks great! The boat will ride better on a plane with the boat more stern heavy, so I would suggest the fuel tank in the back. Is she gonna get any sort of paint job when she is all finished?


----------



## russ010 (Jan 1, 2013)

JonBoatfever said:


> Looks great! The boat will ride better on a plane with the boat more stern heavy, so I would suggest the fuel tank in the back. Is she gonna get any sort of paint job when she is all finished?



Oh yea... but it's gonna have to get a little warmer before I do that. Maroon/Burgundy & Black (atleast that's what I'm leaning towards right now). My truck is maroon colored, so it will hopefully match up pretty close


----------



## russ010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Got a little more done over the weekend and through today. 

Went back to Dawson and got him to put in the front deck and help with some bends due to some changes we decided to make. Instead of taking the front deck floor all the way to the point of the bow, we decided to put a better place to step in and out of the boat. This also helped the dilema of installing the trolling motor. Dawson had some 1/2 inch solid aluminum stock that the added under the bolt pattern of the trolling motor mount, then used his tap and die set so that all will be needed to mount the TM is to put in the screws. We also got the recessed foot control tray installed. 












Also ran most of the wires. The 4ga wires will run the TM only. I've also pulled some 14ga primary wire which will go to the bus bar and run the HDS 8, Structure Scan, radio and nav light.






Wires ran through port side rod locker. I've still got a lot of cleaning up to do - but anywhere a wire passes through aluminum has a grommet
















Also got the battery chargers installed. 2 - Noco Genius 3 Banks, and one 2-bank. Cut out a square for all the wires to run through to the battery compartment where the 7 batteries will be.
















can't quite fit the whole boat into the picture... but everything is accessible


----------



## Merkywaters (Jan 2, 2013)

Russ,

Man this looks awesome. I started thinking though you need to take into consideration about the run time during a tournament! What I mean from that is the time you have to run from the front of the boat to the back. That boat is huge and is without a doubt one the best looking rigs I have ever seen! Awesome! =D> 

Also to Dawson: You done a great job on this build! =D>


----------



## Bass n flats (Jan 2, 2013)

Russ where did you get those battery terminals?


----------



## russ010 (Jan 2, 2013)

Bass n flats said:


> Russ where did you get those battery terminals?



From south GA... www.genuinedealz.com.

Here is the link https://shop.genuinedealz.com/Marine%20Electrical%20Supply/Busbars%20and%20Covers/ - they have singe and double bus bars... not cheap, but they work awesome - these are actually 4 years old but still look brand new. 

I did see some at Academy the other day; I think they were pretty close to the same price.


----------



## bigwave (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey Russ, In the third pic you have the side scan and common and hot posts with a small buss bar below. Is that small buss bar for your ground leads for accessories? When you finish the wiring could you please explain the run. I am at that point and plan on using the same posts, would like your feedback on how the wiring works in that area.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 3, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Hey Russ, In the third pic you have the side scan and common and hot posts with a small buss bar below. Is that small buss bar for your ground leads for accessories? When you finish the wiring could you please explain the run. I am at that point and plan on using the same posts, would like your feedback on how the wiring works in that area.








The small bus bar is actually my postive leads for the accessories that will be in the bow of the boat. There are 4 spots for me to hook up:
1 - fish finder, 2 - structure scan, 3 - radio, 4 - bow nav light. If you look to the bottom right of the Structure Scan, that white wire is my primary wires coming from the accessory battery which will be in the transom area. I will hook it up to the bottom of the black bus bar, then run a jumper wire along the bottom of each screw so that I can just tie in each accessory to the top screws. The large grommet above the bus bar is where each accessory power wires will feed in to the bus. 

I still have to put a ground block in to ground each of the accessory units, I just haven't installed it yet.

The small grommet at the top right of the bus bar is where my trolling motor wires will feed to the large, single bus bars for 36volt operation.


----------



## bigwave (Jan 3, 2013)

I got it now, so that will just be a hot spot for all your accessories...I was puzzled as to how they would ground but makes since since you will put another one for the ground.......I plan on doing the same on my boat. I want to see a pic when you get her all buttoned up please.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 3, 2013)

bigwave said:


> I got it now, so that will just be a hot spot for all your accessories...I was puzzled as to how they would ground but makes since since you will put another one for the ground.......I plan on doing the same on my boat. I want to see a pic when you get her all buttoned up please.



no problem... I think I just found something that will work better for my grounds and postive - I like it better because it will be covered, not to mention an extra spot if I plan to put something else up front like a 12v outlet for a phone charger or something like that...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000K2MABA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A1UNWS4MSNTF2A


----------



## russ010 (Jan 7, 2013)

1 gallon of Gel Rubber Cement glue and all but 2 of the lids are done - I could have made it go further, but thought I had all but 1 lid completed. Either way - when it rains, it pours. My truck messed up last week, so it's off to be fixed. Then yesterday as I'm laying out the lids on the carpet for cutting - I'M MISSING A LID!!!! how in the world did I lose a lid?!?!? I tore my garage apart, looked outside, called Dawson hoping I left it there, I even thought it might have been left in my truck - but, no luck. 

Guess I'll have to get Dawson to make a new one.

For the record, this glue is some pretty good stuff, and very easy to work with. I ended up getting a 4" medium grade brush to put it down with. Best thing to get it out of the container with is a cheap putty knife and then spread it around with the brush. I didn't check the lids this morning, but they were already starting to stick hard after about 2 hours.


----------



## Bass n flats (Jan 7, 2013)

It's not laying on the side of I-75 is it?


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Bass n flats said:


> It's not laying on the side of I-75 is it?



We aren't thinking that is the case - when he got the boat home, he took pictures with all the lids in the boat, so they made it to his house, then when he came back with the boat, he didn't bring any lids with him.


----------



## bigwave (Jan 8, 2013)

Dang lid grimlins :lol:


----------



## russ010 (Jan 8, 2013)

I tore my garage, basement, house, outside - anything I could possibly tear apart - I tore it apart.

I'll get Dawson to make another - then I'll remember or find where I put the stupid thing!!

Lid Gremlins... I'm pretty sure they do exist! Now I need a Lid Gizmo!


----------



## russ010 (Jan 8, 2013)

Bass n flats said:


> It's not laying on the side of I-75 is it?



wouldn't be I-75... Dawson is a straight shot down Hwy 20 for me. I for the life of me can't figure out where the dag blame thing is


----------



## Bass n flats (Jan 8, 2013)

Its not on your trailer is it? I found some aluminum tube sitting next to my bunk board the other day....forgot I set it there!

Take some pics of the garage and post them and we can all play where's Waldo trying to find it for you.


----------



## Merkywaters (Jan 8, 2013)

russ010 said:


> I tore my garage, basement, house, outside - anything I could possibly tear apart - I tore it apart.
> 
> I'll get Dawson to make another - then I'll remember or find where I put the stupid thing!!
> 
> Lid Gremlins... I'm pretty sure they do exist! Now I need a Lid Gizmo!



Have you asked knomby? I've told you he is sneaky!!!


----------



## russ010 (Jan 9, 2013)

Merkywaters said:


> Have you asked knomby? I've told you he is sneaky!!!



no... gnomie helped me look for it. he also said he cant wait to watch you fish again!


----------



## russ010 (Jan 9, 2013)

Bass n flats said:


> Its not on your trailer is it? I found some aluminum tube sitting next to my bunk board the other day....forgot I set it there!
> 
> Take some pics of the garage and post them and we can all play where's Waldo trying to find it for you.



I looked all over the boat too.. in, under, around, hatches - heck I even thought it might have been wedged in with another lid, but nope. I even checked my attic (even though the last time I was up there was this past summer)


----------



## russ010 (Jan 9, 2013)

Just ordered some lid latches for the lids. If you've ever tried searching for the good stuff you find on bass boats - get ready to drop a fortune.. especially if you have as many lids as I do (12 total).

I finally found a company that worked with me for what I was looking for: latches that would hold up to the elements, so I wanted a stainless still shaft as opposed to whatever it is in bass boats that seem to corrode over time. (https://www.ebay.com/itm/SL-1000-SS-Lock-Latch-/270873264640?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&vxp=mtr&hash=item3f114e0200) also wanted something similar to the Perko/Whitecap latches that are in bassboats - but these are a little different and looks like I will have more room on the handle of the latch when I'm wearing gloves... not to mention some of those in bass boats kill my fingers because they get chips in them and stab your fingers

I spoke with Jim from Sarasota Quality Products. I first saw their wireless locking latches on Tacklewarehouse, but I couldn't pull myself to drop that kind of money (even though I pondered for over 2 weeks) since I'll now be storing this boat in my garage and won't be spending much time at hotels for overnight fishing trips. I started scouring the web and saw they had their products on eBay, and all at very reasonable prices - along with locking, non-locking, as well as the wireless bundles. 

Here's the products - and look for them on eBay: https://www.sarasotaqp.com/

Here's the eBay store - https://stores.ebay.com/sarasota-quality-products

If you look, they have latches like I got for $14 (non-locking), but these aren't the stainless shafts like I got. I ended up getting the locking type (and they will key them all the same for you) with stainless shaft


----------



## vahunter (Jan 12, 2013)

Looking great. Nice work


----------



## russ010 (Jan 15, 2013)

construction is still underway on the boat.. the only progress I've really made is painting around the gunwhales and on the inside down to the decking. I'll try to take pictures tonight and post them. I still have to finish carpeting all of the decking - but the lids are carpeted, well all but the folds around the edges.

I ordered samples of carpet to try and figure out what I have... but I can't get the colors to match. I'm fairly positive what I have is 24oz carpet, and that stuff is plush!

and... the lid is still MIA

oh - the transom will have a new Motorguide SW 109 transom mount trolling motor attached to it... this will go along with the MinnKota Fortrex 101 on the bow. If this won't push it, nothing will - but I'm maxed out on the number of trolling motors I'm putting on this beast of tin


----------



## bigwave (Jan 15, 2013)

Wholy trolling motors......batman


----------



## russ010 (Jan 15, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Wholy trolling motors......batman



tell me about it... this boat is honestly too big for the waters I fish for tournaments... but it's great for the big lakes I fish in


----------



## russ010 (Jan 20, 2013)

Finally... the light is starting to come on at the end of the tunnel.. Weather has been very cooperative this weekend, so I got all of the lids, as well as the deck, carpeted. I'm still missing one lid (as you can see in the pictures), but I'm going over to Dawson's tomorrow to get it made, as well as to get him help me with the hinges! 

All that's left after this is to finish running the wiring and hook it all up. I don't know if you can see in the pictures, but there are 3 round black grommets in the bow, on the port side near the livewell and one at the transom. These are desk grommets that I'm going to use to run all my wires up through for fish finders, trolling motor power wires, transducers, gas lines, jack plate power and who knows what else.. 

The middle section of the boat is unfinished, but I'm still not sure how I'm wanting to finish it yet. Right now I want to put a step on each side - in front of the tackle box, and in front of the livewell. Only reason being is because that's a pretty big step right now and my legs are tired from going up and down it so many times. 

The bow trolling motor is connected to the deck with the bolts they provided, but the boat is actually tapped because the underside is not accessible. 

I also need to take more pictures to show the hydroturf that is on the bow... can't believe I didn't take any pics of it - but more pics will be coming tomorrow to show all the lids and how they work. The rest of the hydroturf I have will be used inside the rod lockers so I don't get too bad boat rash on my rods & reels...

here are the pics


----------



## Jr Branham (Jan 20, 2013)

Very Nice!!! Did you paint just the gunnel rail?


----------



## russ010 (Jan 20, 2013)

here are some tips that hopefully will help you when you go to do carpeting...

1- a heat gun (if it's cold out and the sun isn't shining) will speed up the glue to where it is more tacky and ready for placement. Just be sure you go slow, because when it's down - it's down!
On the top of the lids, I used contact cement gel and that stuff is not bad to work with, but it's awful slow to get tacky enough to where you can wrap (before using heat gun or the temperature outside/inside is right). The lid sides where the carpet is wrapped is 3m 90 adhesive spray. This is when I started the heat gun up and found out the fast process. I liked it so well, that it's what I ended up using on the whole deck - definitely sped up the carpeting job.

2- use a roller (bread dough roller or an actual carpet roller) to get the carpet down and set in place.

3- when you roll the lids on the decking, use your lids to hold pressure against itself - this will keep is just right and you can let it sit for hours while the glue sets

4- On the back deck, I measured the size of my rear platform area (63" x 78").. I cut that square out and set the whole piece of carpet down (with the lids out of the boat). Then I cut out the lids, but left the carpet long enough so that I could go back and trim after I rolled down the lid hatches. All of the back deck is in one piece. The bow is actually sectioned, but the carpet went together well. 

5- When using spray adhesive, use the Frog Tape (green stuff... I tried the blue, but the adhesive soaked through). I taped the sides of the boat where the paint is after I realized I sprayed it everywhere. It also makes it easier to trim the excess off the walls, then all you have to do is pull the tape and vacuum.

I'm sure there's more I'm leaving off, but I'll try to add more as I think of it.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 20, 2013)

Jr Branham said:


> Very Nice!!! Did you paint just the gunnel rail?



yes, just the gunwhale and the inside walls are painted right now. I used Rustoleum Metallic Textured paint for that. I put about 4-5 light coats on - then went over that with 5-6 coats of clear. The clear really made it stand out and added the gloss to it... it also took most of the textured feeling out of it, but I actually liked it for a little grip.

The rest of the boat will be painted when the weather gets nice, so it will be a few months before I start spraying the Petit Easy Poxy.. I think I'm actually going to use black over the whole outside (black out) instead of painting it burgandy like I had planned before... more to come on that later - but we finally came up with a name for the boat


----------



## Brine (Jan 22, 2013)

You're gunna need a doormat to wipe feet on :LOL2: 

Boat looks great man. A couple questions....



russ010 said:


> 3- when you roll the lids on the decking, use your lids to hold pressure against itself - this will keep is just right and you can let it sit for hours while the glue sets



I don't follow you here. 



russ010 said:


> - but we finally came up with a name for the boat



Well........


----------



## russ010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Brine said:


> You're gunna need a doormat to wipe feet on :LOL2:
> 
> Boat looks great man. A couple questions....
> 
> ...



If you have the deck carpeted, you can put the lids in and use the deck to hold the carpet tight against the lids allowing the glue to set.

As far as the name... I was going to paint this burgandy and black, but I think now that I'm going to paint the whole boat black and call it....


----------



## russ010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Here are a few more pics... these suck in quality because they are off my crackberry...


----------



## bigwave (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome job Russ.....I know you are going to fish mostly electric, but you need a nice big ole engine off the back of that thing. =D>


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 22, 2013)

_That looks great. =D> What material did you use on the front deck step up? _


----------



## russ010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Dave said:


> _That looks great. =D> What material did you use on the front deck step up? _



We used aluminum - well Dawson bent 1/8" alum and welded it to make a little platform for the trolling motor... the material that is on there is Hydroturf. $50 for a 4'x8' sheet that they say is blemished... the only thing not to their specs is the color is supposed to be black with gray - but it's mostly black... worked great for me. It's about 1/4" thick

I also picked up a blemished sheet of flat (no groves) Hydroturf to line the rod lockers with


----------



## DOA_CatDaddy (Jan 22, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL rig Russ...CONGRATS & sure hope you enjoy it!!! :beer: 

Dawson...you do some ABSOLUTELY AMAZING work!!! You are a true artist with your trade!! Just sent you a PM concerning my project! AWESOME JOB!!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jan 22, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## Brine (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks great Man, and I like the name 8) 

Good luck this year =D>


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Russ, I left the camera at the shop again, so I can't upload the loft pics yet. #-o I'll try to remember it tomorrow.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Here are the pics I had.


----------



## Brine (Jan 24, 2013)

Man that looks good 8) 

Looking where the carpet meets the hull, reminded me that I used a heat gun on the edge of any cuts I made on carpet for the bunks, and it cleaned up the line and seemed to melt the edge from not fraying anymore. Not sure what downside there is to it. Just a thought I'd mention it.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 24, 2013)

been busy the last few days... even lost track of time the night before last and it was 3:00am and I was still in the garage working.

All plumbing is done, most electrical (one fish finder and rear transducers left) and then I have to figure out what I'm going to line the rod lockers with... I'm thinking I'm going to use the left over hydroturf. I'm not going to be using that color (black) on the floor anywhere except for the bow once I saw how much it actually shows in dirt (foot/shoe prints)... 

Here are the pics, I really don't have much time to comment, but ask away and I'll get back to you asap.

recirculate/pump out combo pump - 






Pump out hose is running across top - the other hose is Livewell Fill from transom















Fill & bilge pump (both the fill and recirc pumps are 1100gph... the bilge is 1000gph) -- and the rubber mat I'll mention later










Here is the livewell intake... the piece to the left is a transducer bracket I got Dawson to bend and weld on





Inside the Livewell... to the left is the pump in from transom.. on the right is a recirculate/pump out combo valve. When it's pushed in, water recirculates within the livewell - when you pull it out (the red part), water is converted to another hose and is pumped out





And I installed new Bluewater LED lights ... these are clear, the last ones I had were red. I liked the red, but I didn't have anymore, and I destroyed the wires on the pair that were in there before - so new color it is.... for now





And the batteries are in... and charging. Actually, these 7 batteries haven't been used in over 4 months and I checked the voltage on them - everyone was at 12.91 or 12.92. Hooked them up on the Genius Chargers and they were all glowing green in under 4 minutes. 

7 batteries in transom area... I did get a rubber mat from Home Depot that you can get to put under washers and dryers (I'll find a pic). I put this down to stop any vibration. Then I found some straps (similar to ratchet straps, just no ratchet - you pull the cord and it tightens against the object). I screwed it down to the floor in the transom, and centered the batteries so that I could strap them to themselves and the floor. They aren't moving!















I even put the big MG 109 on to make sure it works... and I got the tilt/trim wired up and it's awesome





And last but not least... the HDS units in the bow area. I installed the transducer, ran it up the foot pedal control cable and used high strength electrical tape and covered the whole thing. It then goes down into the access hole for about 8 inches, then it comes back out and into the unit. All 3 cables (power, transducer & ethernet) are covered in braid loom. I like it, but it's a pain getting it to not unravel on you if you cut it. I wish I had a heat knife, but I don't.,... but, nothing a little electrical tape can't fix when it's on.

I have to take the foot pedal out to be able to reach everything under the bow, so it's really easy to get to. I routed the cables into a channel I cut out of the original deck, and goes out of the way of the recessed foot tray.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks amazing! can't wait to see her all painted up now!


----------



## Bass n flats (Jan 24, 2013)

Very clean! I especially like the tilt and trim for the trolling motor!


----------



## russ010 (Jan 26, 2013)

Well.. got the rod lockers carpeted and decided to put a piece of carpet on the floor in the area between the front and back deck. Measured, cut and put in place. Pulled back one side and glued it down... went to do the next side and figured I'd speed the process up with the heat gun on the glue --- BOOOOOM!!!! Needless to say I wasn't thinking, but that was the quickest shave I have ever experienced (arms and face (eyebrows, eyelashes, partial beard, and worst of all, all nose hairs (but I've never breathed so well)... and the hair on my head... it was already only a 1/4" long, but now it looks like I frosted the tips even more blonde than it already is).. So, I'm clean shaven, along with a tanning bed burn at the same time  . Scared the bejeezus out of me and you can see where I was sitting on the carpet and the steps I took as I frogged out of the boat. I made sure nothing was on fire (besides the crisp carpet on the floor, and some parts of the lids of tan ](*,) - but atleast it's still tan. But still - I could care less about the boat - it's the 1st degree burns on my arms and face (and 2nd degree burns on my right elbow and hand) that worried me. I peeled off clothes as I left the burnt hair trail behind me and went straight to the shower and took a cool shower in 30* weather for about 30 minutes until my burnt skin was back to regular temperature (needless to say the kids finally came out). I downed about 2 gallons of water to keep hydrated and used a good bit of Bacitracin, then applied Solarcaine about 30 minutes later and applied it every hour to control (try to control...) the burning sensations. After the first application of Solarcaine, I was cold on my torso, but hot everywhere I was cinged - so I walked outside shirtless and got the strangest look from my neighbor. I guess in all the confusion, I forgot to put pants on and was out there in my boxer briefs.

So...here it is 10 hours later and I'm no longer red, but have an awesome tan [-X . So when I said use a heat gun in an earlier post to speed up the glue tackyness - don't do it in the garage, and not anywhere the fumes can accumulate and combust. 

I'll take some pictures later... but right now my pride is the only thing hurting! [-o<


----------



## bigwave (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow :shock: I am glad to hear you are ok, with the exception of your pride. Take it as a lesson learned, kinda like throwing gas on wood to start a fire. It works really good, but it will burn you, and real quick. I do not throw gas on fires anymore [-X .....my pride has been swallowed a few times. I am real happy your boat did not catch on fire. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Baxtertroy (Jan 26, 2013)

Russ first time posts but I have followed your builds for a while. You do some great work and bassboy obviously takes great pride in his. Glad to here you're OK and the boat is good. I know I have had my share of flash burns.  

I am hoping you could answer a question. My wife bought me a new Tracker Grizzly 1648 last Memorial Weekend. I was able to fish on it about 3 times before a long temporary assignment kept me away. I'm soon to be back and my 14 year old son is itching to get it wet again. I sketched up an idea that is almost identical to yours 

My question is..... Now that you have yours decked with the center open do you think my 1648 is wide enough to have rid lockers on both sides and still room to two people to stand behind a center console?


----------



## russ010 (Jan 28, 2013)

How wide is the top of your boat from one side to the other?

I think you would have enough room to put it down both sides. The bottom of my rod locker is about 7" at the bottom, but gets longer towards the top. I was able to access all 8 rods I had in there for our tournament this past Saturday with ease.


----------



## Baxtertroy (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Russ! I'll have to measure it when I get back. online tells me it's 72" but I believe that's probably at the transom. 

your boat is really looking good. Now I have to get myself convinced that it's ok to cutout some decking up front for extra storage and the rear bench as well. The wife is gonna flip if she sees me cutting on the new boat :shock: [-X .


----------



## russ010 (Jan 30, 2013)

I think you will have plenty of room for 2 rod lockers up each side... if you have 72" across, you can figure the top of each rod locker will be about 18". I will measure mine tonight when I get home and see what they are. But if you have 36" in rod hatch, that still leaves you 36" of floor space in the middle


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 30, 2013)

Holy smokes! That's some nice work. What are all the batteries for?


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jan 30, 2013)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Holy smokes! That's some nice work. What are all the batteries for?



He fished mostly all electric tournaments and lakes I believe.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 31, 2013)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Holy smokes! That's some nice work. What are all the batteries for?



3 are for the front TM (36v Minn Kota Fortrex 101) and 3 are for the rear TM (36v Motorguide 109)... and then I have another that runs all the electronics, bilge pump, livewell and anything else that needs 12v

Top speed with about 450lbs (2 guys), 7 batteries (350lbs), all the aluminum fabrication (approx 450lbs) and probably 100lbs of tackle -- the boat did around 5.4mph with just the trolling motors. Fill up the livewell, and last time I looked at it was at the end of the day - 4.9mph. I checked the voltage before and after the tournament, and I stayed on the front motor a lot due to wind, the starting voltage for both groups of batteries was 38.6v; when I got it back home the voltage on the rear TM batteries was 36.8v and the bow TM was 36.1v. I think that's pretty good considering how much water we covered, and the fact that I turned motors on and left them running just to keep us in the same spot a few times


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 1, 2013)

Cool build, but it breaks my heart you don't have a big fat tiller on this boat! :mrgreen:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 1, 2013)

russ010 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Holy smokes! That's some nice work. What are all the batteries for?
> ...



Any future plans for an outboard?


----------



## russ010 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've got a 1973 Johnson 20hp, as well as a 2006 Mercury Big Foot 9.9 which came with the boat. I'd like to find a 40-50hp tiller steer for a reasonable price... so yea, I'm looking for something a little bigger


----------



## russ010 (Jul 27, 2013)

Been awhile since I've been around since getting a new job, but here's some updates...

Love the boat and the work Dawson did on it! 

What I hate... The 9.9 Big Foot. Don't get me wrong, it's a great motor, just not on a behemoth boat of this size. Max speed is just over 7mph, not much faster than my electric motors. I think I'm going to wind up getting no less than a 40hp motor for it eventually. My jack ate is rated to a 35, I just don't know if the extra 5hp will warrant a new jack plate or not. Most that I've seen already have electric trim, but that jack plate is great for the electric motor...


----------



## russ010 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well... no more aluminum boats for me. Just sold this boat last night in order to purchase (I hope) a 2004 Ranger Comanche 519vx Ranger Cup Edition bass boat with a 200hp Merc... 177 hours on the motor ain't bad at all for that year. I'm going to look at it Sunday, do a compression test and if it looks as good in person as it does in the pictures, I'll be trailering it home.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 17, 2013)

As long as that Ranger doesn't glitter like a stripper. ;-)


----------



## russ010 (Sep 17, 2013)

it better... I'm going to name it Sparkle :lol:


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 17, 2013)

russ010 said:


> it better... I'm going to name it Sparkle :lol:



It needs a recessed pedal tray....


----------



## russ010 (Sep 18, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329637#p329637 said:


> bassboy1 » Tue Sep 17, 2013 4:27 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> russ010 said:
> ...



Trust me... I already have you on speed dial... and after I look at it, I may have a few more things we may want to do

But like we talked about a while back when you were finishing up my boat, I'd like a pedal that goes a little deeper so that I'm actually standing level. BUT.... this has got a brand new 75# Motorguide on it -- but after running the MinnKota 101 Fortrex for the last year, I don't know if I want to go back to a steel shaft that always seemed to haunt me in the past


----------



## DacMan (Jan 25, 2015)

russ010 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329637#p329637 said:
> 
> 
> > bassboy1 » Tue Sep 17, 2013 4:27 pm[/url]"]
> ...



Im fairly sure a recessed pedal tray isn't possible on this model ranger. If thats a big deal to you ya might dig deeper into that.


----------



## DacMan (Jan 25, 2015)

Tandem on a 518 is pretty sweet


----------



## cahardin812 (Jan 26, 2015)

Where did you get the livewell and lids in your tin rig you built? I'm redoing a boat and can't find livewells anywhere.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## russ010 (Jan 28, 2015)

cahardin812 said:


> Where did you get the livewell and lids in your tin rig you built? I'm redoing a boat and can't find livewells anywhere.
> 
> Thanks,
> Charlie



I emailed you, but so everyone else knows... I got it from FishMate Pro... Pretty sure this guy has gone out of business. He was full of excuses as to why the livewells were not made, some people didn't get them to the specs they ordered, etc etc etc... It took me 9 months to get mine.

I would talk to bassboy1... he can make you one exactly like you need it.


----------

